# catfish bite



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it time yet?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

channels will bite year round!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

In most lakes the channel cats chow down after ice out.
They are feeding on winter killed shad. If you can net some fresh shad you can sometimes have your best day of catfishing ever.

The cats may bite very tenderly so you might want to fold a piece of paper over the line to detect light bites.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

What depth are the schooling at this time of year?



katfish said:


> In most lakes the channel cats chow down after ice out.
> They are feeding on winter killed shad. If you can net some fresh shad you can sometimes have your best day of catfishing ever.
> 
> The cats may bite very tenderly so you might want to fold a piece of paper over the line to detect light bites.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I second it that they bite year round. Why do people even put their fishing gear up????? I fish year round for catfish. Some of the best bites are in the winter. (The fish in my avatar picture came in January and I actually had to break ice with my boat to get to the are) And like "Katfish" said ice out can be very productive!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm usually shooting deer and ducks in January. Or ice fishing in my shanty.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Boosh

Before ice out the channel cats were being caught at 5-8
feet here.

After ice out the feeding fish typically go to feeder creeks 
or rivers feeding lakes where the current brings them piles 
of winter killed shad. The exact area can vary a little depending
on wind and current. The cats settle in where current slacks up
enough to drop the dead shad to bottom.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Give me the word ! A lake close by we can hit any day we want ! Beep, Beep, Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep !


----------

